# Is it ok to bath a goat



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

This sounds like a stupid question IMO but can you give a goat a bath/

My buck needs a bath after he got into our old dirty swimming pool that has all that green algae in it an he smells worse than ever now. It's almost 83 here an he needs it today. 

Off work an got tons of stuff today. Darn It.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, you can wash a goat. He's not going to like it, but it can be done. I bathed one of my does before taking her to my son's school for "Pet Day". I used a horse shampoo on mine and gave her the bath in my bathtub of all places. Most people just tie the out to a tree or something and use the hose.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Now I'm gone to wash his rear. He looks awful..

Thanks again.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

He might melt, be careful.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out!

(Maybe you should just shave him, like Emily did her buck...) :rotfl:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I can hardly wait to hear how it all went too! All of my goats hate to get any little part washed off, I sure wouldn't want to have to give him a bath. I'd probly be more wet than the goat!
Bet he looks & smells really good though?


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to wash my one buck because he starts to get urine scald if I don't on his face and legs


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Didn't get to give him a bath. When got the water ready it starting thundering so I said NO WAY. Maybe tomorrow try again.. If no storms come up.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Cheap $1 shampoo works. Tie him up securely! I would wash the entire buck...that way he won't smell again until he goes into rut.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use a flea & tick shampoo that I use on the dogs to bath my goats. It is usually only the bucks that need it; not for smell but for cleanliness during breeding season. I carry a couple of buckets of hot water out to where I stake them (usually in the sunshine) and mix it with water from the hose as I get it all done. My bucks love to be washed & brushed!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

what I do when I am planning a bath for a goat. I fill a trough with water and let it sit in the sun. That way, the water is warm and not ice cold from the hose. Then they are a lot more calmer about their bath. Some actually enjoy it when they realize they are getting scratched all over.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! My adult goats are putty in my hands when they see the curry comb. I can get that buck to do ANYthing -- well, almost anything. He still hates to have his hooves trimmed.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

If I am bathing a goat at home I put on my swim suit (or old shorts and a T-shirt) and bathe them barefoot. If I am at the show I use the shorts/T-shirt and flip flops. You will get wet. You can use human, horse, or dog shampoo. A sponge or wash rag helps a lot. A scrub brush is good to have too. I tie the goat by a collar and lead to a sturdy fence post then fill a bucket with water and use the hose to wet them down. The water in the bucket is for adding more water when necessary to lather them up. If I am using a medicated shampoo I allow it to sit for 10 minutes before rinsing. Otherwise I just rinse with the hose.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

saanengirl said:


> If I am bathing a goat at home I put on my swim suit (or old shorts and a T-shirt) and bathe them barefoot. If I am at the show I use the shorts/T-shirt and flip flops. You will get wet. You can use human, horse, or dog shampoo. A sponge or wash rag helps a lot. A scrub brush is good to have too. I tie the goat by a collar and lead to a sturdy fence post then fill a bucket with water and use the hose to wet them down. The water in the bucket is for adding more water when necessary to lather them up. If I am using a medicated shampoo I allow it to sit for 10 minutes before rinsing. Otherwise I just rinse with the hose.


You are a brave person. I never go barefoot around the goats. In fact, I'm looking for steel-toed muck boots ever since Trub stepped on my foot, re-injuring a toe I broke a few years back.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

It does seem that having a goat step on your foot hurts more than having a horse step on your foot.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

saanengirl said:


> It does seem that having a goat step on your foot hurts more than having a horse step on your foot.


I think it's because the horse's weight is distributed over a larger area.

Goats have that concentrated little hoof to really zero in on target -- even if it's unintentional.


----------

